# My first fresh water planted tank - jungle style



## HenryThuong (Aug 27, 2020)

Recently I setup a new fresh water tank and it was my first planted tank.

I thought it'd be great to show everyone the process from the beginning so I put together a video.

So hope you enjoin it and please give some comment/advice if you could. Thanks.


----------



## Coolyokeluke (Dec 9, 2018)

Beautiful tank!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelF (Nov 7, 2020)

That tank looks amazing! What are you going to stock it with?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Henry, that is a beautiful tank! And welcome to APC, somehow I missed your thread until just now.


----------



## nickandjess2008 (Sep 16, 2020)

Gorgeous tank for a first time!


----------

